# What the GT5K Replaced



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

This is my 10XL the 5K replaced. Now this will get a restoration. If the 5K gives half the service, 35 years, I will be happy. This came from my Great Grandmother whom purchased it new. I hope to pass it and my 5K to a great grandchild.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *This is my 10XL the 5K replaced. Now this will get a restoration. If the 5K gives half the service, 35 years, I will be happy. This came from my Great Grandmother whom purchased it new. I hope to pass it and my 5K to a great grandchild. *


Do you plan on restoring to original new condition?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good ill take it in a heart beat.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is the GT3000 that my GT5000 replaced.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is the Case 446 that my GT3000 replaced


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Would love to have the Case and yes argee, I plan on putting it to like new condition.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

This is what my tractor replaced


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ed i think it needed replacing:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Ed i think it needed replacing:lmao:
> Jody *


So it's not a candidate for moon hubcaps???


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

heres mine.. before and after..

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-863x.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj the wheel horse didnt look that old why did you get rid of it:question: 
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *This is my 10XL the 5K replaced. Now this will get a restoration. If the 5K gives half the service, 35 years, I will be happy. This came from my Great Grandmother whom purchased it new. I hope to pass it and my 5K to a great grandchild. *


 Psrumors , You are not replacing, you are collecting. The 5K just took over the work load of the 10X. You got to love it, " Old Iron " does it get any better then that?


----------

